# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Motorola HC05/705/11/711/805/811 support in RCD

## mohamed73

*From now we start to support Motorola cpus.* 
Beta version, working and tested is ready :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Please work with this beta carefully, once again - it's beta.  *Generally tool will support:*  *- 68HC05B16, 68HC05B32, 68HC05B4, 68HC05B6, 68HC05B8, 68HC05E6,6 8HC05F12, 68HC05F4, 
- 68HC05H12, 68HC05P18, 68HC05P3, 68HC05PV8, 68HC05V12, 68HC05V7, 68HC05X16, 68HC05X32 
- 68HC11A0, 68HC11A1, 68HC11A7, 68HC11A8, 68HC11E1, 68HC11E20, 68HC11E9, 68HC11EA9
- 68HC11ED0, 68HC11F1, 68HC11K4, 68HC11KA2, 68HC11KA4, 68HC11KG4, 68HC11KS2, 68HC11KW1
- 68HC11L6, 68HC11P2, 68HC11PA8, 68HC11PH8, 68HC11PB8 
- 68HC705B16, 68HC705B3, 68HC705E6, 68HC705F3, 68HC705F4, 68HC705G4, 68HC705H1
- 68HC705P3, 68HC705V1, 68HC705V8, 68HC705X3 
- 68HC711E20, 68HC711E9, 68HC711EA9, 68HC711K4, 68HC711KA2, 68HC711KA4
- 68HC711KS2, 68HC711L6, 68HC711P2, 68HC711PA8, 68HC711PB8, 68HC711PH8 
- 68HC805PV
- 68HC811E2*  *Official version, available under selfupdate of rcd2.exe will be released asap.*  
Direct modes will be supported for microcontrollers too . 
We are waiting for your tests. 
ps. Some photos from HC05B16 in action : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
شكرا لك على المتابعة
[/grade]

----------

